# [USE +X] there are no ebuilds to satisfy "firefox"

## CASIMIR

bonjour

Je voulais installer mozilla-firefox à l'aide de la commande emerge

emerge mozilla-firefox 

j'ai le message suivant

there are no ebuilds built to use flags to satisfy  ">X11-libs/cairo-1-8.8[X]"

- X11-libs/cairo-1-8.8 change (change use : +X)

dependency required by mozilla-firefox-3.6.3

dependency required by mozilla-firefox [argument]

que dois-je faire ?

MerciLast edited by CASIMIR on Mon Jun 21, 2010 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ceric35

Bonjour,

Je pense que tu devrais tout simplement commencer par lire le

manuel gentoo : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

et plus particulièrement cette section : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part2_chap2 pour les use flags.

Sinon, je pense que ton premier problème vient de l'utilisation d'un

profile non graphique : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap6

PS: Peut tu également lire ce post pour mettre ton post en conformité : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut et bienvenue   :Wink: 

Est ce que tu peux modifier ton titre pour qu'il suive les conventions de ce forum ?

Pour ton problème c'est écrit :

- X11-libs/cairo-1-8.8 change (change use : +X)

cairo à besoin d'être compilé avec le USE X.... c'est normalement par défaut si tu as choisi un profil desktop...

eselect profile list 

ensuite 

eselect profile set le numéro de ton profile correspondant a ton architecture et besoin...

+ recompilation du système avec les nouvelles USE

emerge -uDNav world

ensuite ça devrait mieux passer ton firefox...

Sinon, si tu as un jour à nouveau ce message, pour une USE plus "ésotérique" qu'X

tu édites le fichier /etc/portage/packages.use (tu le créer s'il n'existe pas et tu y place le nom du paquet + la USE à désactiver ou activer)

Je te recommande la lecture de la doc officielle sur portage également...

EDIT: grilled !

----------

## CASIMIR

effectivement je pense que je revoir la documentation pour mieux assimiler la notion de USE j'avoue que pour l'instant ça me dépasse mais je vais me roder  :Wink: 

Bon j'éspère avoir amélioré le titre

----------

